# Gas Logs



## Creechhc (Feb 5, 2010)

I Am haveing a problem with my gas Logs. They will only run on High. I can not turn them down to a low setting. What will cause this?


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 5, 2010)

Creechhc said:
			
		

> I Am haveing a problem with my gas Logs. They will only run on High. I can not turn them down to a low setting. What will cause this?



Gonna hafta provide a tad more info. 
Like to help ya, but from NY I can't tell what manufacturer, model, size, type, 
or fuel you've got there in Alabama


----------



## jtp10181 (Feb 7, 2010)

Most gas logs are not really designed to be turned down. You can throttle them down by turning the knob towards off, but I don't think they are tested or designed that way.

You did not even state what they problem is exactly? Why can't you turn them down? Does the set shut off? How are you attempting to turn it down?


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 8, 2010)

::::crickets::::


----------



## jn112x (Feb 16, 2010)

my bet is that he has a milivolt burner that on has an on/high or "pilot" position. people ofter cheat the knob to throttle it down but doing so is not recommended


----------

